# Hooked on Fishing not Drugs AEP Kids Fishin Derby



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey everyone.............this years Hooked on Fishing not Drugs Fishing Derby is May 17th at AEP Campsite A. ( Hook Lake ) It's for kids 16 and under and is all FREE!!!

FREE PRIZES FOR THE KIDS
FREE FOOD
AND JUST A PLAIN OLE GOOD TIME!!


Where do they get the fish to stock the lake you ask?
Well Im a gunna tell ya.
ODNR goes up to The Wilds and shock net fish from their ponds to stock in Hook Lake for the Derby. They put some pretty nice fish in there for the kids. I'm talkin 3, 4, 5, 6 lber Bass not to mention some really nice bluegills and cats.

So plan the day with your kids...I guarentee a good time.


----------



## seOHangler (Jul 17, 2007)

I have seen some 8-9 lbers come out of the Hooked on Fishing Not Drugs Fishing Derby over the years. It is a great event.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

do you have any contact info for this event??


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Saturday May 17th

The Hooked on Fishing Derby starts a 9:00 am - noon at Campsite A ( Hook Lake ) Registration can be done the day of the Derby, also some years AEP drops off preregistration forms at the Quick ExChange. If you need more info you can contact Dave Dingey at 740-962-1205....he is in charge of all the AEP functions and camp grounds.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

hook lake is off 83 right?


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

What time does the derby start? I'm thinking about bringing my son and a friend up to give it a try. Also, are there any special rules as far as bait, line, etc.....?

Thanks


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

I must not have seen this post b/c I posted about this event too.. sorry mods for placing this out there twice. 

we'll be at the event. Sounds like a good time for the kids.


----------



## WarEagle83 (May 9, 2008)

I'll be there with my 8 year old nephew. Should be a good time. Would like to know how it runs as well. I assume it is all bank fishing for the kids? Hope the weather turns out nice.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Registration is 7:30am-10am....Derby starts at 10am
Age groups are...5 and under
6-9
10-13
14-18
All entrants will receive some kinda door prize
Main prize for big fish in each age group
Free lunch
No adult fishing *MAY ASSIST KIDS ONLY!*
Shore fishing only.* NO BOATS*


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Did anyone attend? we did.

we attended the hooked on fishing not on drugs event sat AM. and my youngest daughter won a trophy for smallest fish caught in her age group. It weighted .645 ounces. LOL!

we had a blast! I heard there were 638 kids in attendance. 

all the children received t-shorts as well. TY to the people who put this on. I know ODNR was there and I know the morgan county sherrif's office was a sponsor too. I know there are others as well. 

Oh and they gave us hot dogs, chips and drinks. everyone had a good time.I'll attach pics once I can get them reduced to size for this format.


----------



## WarEagle83 (May 9, 2008)

I attended with my nephew. Had a good time, and there were definitely 638 kids there. It was my first time out there to the event and it was PACKED. You could have walked across Hook Lake, from bobber to bobber!!


----------

